# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  سخت افزار مورد نیاز برای پایتون

## رضا ++

سلام
سخت افزار تبلت ویندوزی زیر برای برنامه نویسی پایتون با پای چرم مناسبه؟:
https://www.digikala.com/Product/DKP...tab-techspecs/

بیشتر سوالم درباره cpu core m هست که کار راه بنداز هست؟

----------


## plague

برنامه نویسی به سخت افزار خاصی نیاز نداره 
برنامه های جانبی مثل پای چارم هستن که ممکنه نیاز به رم و سی پی یو بالا داشته باشن 
در کل فکر نمیکنم شما مشکلی داشته باشی  با این سیستم یا سیستم دیگه 
شاید حالا پای چارم یکم کند تر بالا بیاد براد !

----------

